# Can we have a now and then pictures thread?



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

A thread on the General forum made me want one. 

Here's mine:

Jack Then: 









Jack Now: 









Kylie Then:









Kylie Now: 









Bug and Thud haven't changed enough for it to be interesting.

Now: Show me yours?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

They just did this on another forum, so I will just steal my post from there! 

I've only had Smalls and Shambles from puppies. 

Taken at 3 months: 










8 months: 










Surprise! The destruction in the background was all him gutting that raccoon stuffy. Makes me weep for different reasons..

Smalls was a sickly baby, so I have very few photos of her since most of her puppy hood was surgery/recovery/bouncing back and forth to the vet:










Emaciated, believe she is about 7 weeks here:



















A beauty!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW TWAB--- Cute first set, but on the second, thank doG you found your way to that pup! Great ending!


From this:










To This:


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, Smalls was nearly dead in the water when I found her. I got her from a bad off animal control when she was 5 weeks old. She weight 5 lbs and was just a bag of bones with a prolapsed rectum with ruptured intestines. Took a surgery she shouldn't have survived, months of recovery, lots of vet visits, and TLC! She's 6 now and in great shape.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are mine:

Crystal:




























Casper:



















Scout:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB as a pup (4 months when I went to pick her up in ohio)










BB now


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Baby hoober:









Big Hoober:









Hattie at shelter (as an adult, but still. she was SO skinny and terrified) 









Our Little Butterball (as my mom calls her) now:









Bubba:









Big Bubba: 









Baby em 
(picture of a picture, but GAWD look at those cheeks)









Big em:









Current 7 month nug (no baby pics of him yet, we have to wait a bit)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JC as a pup










JC now


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh you know, I think Elsa deserves a before and after.

At the shelter: 










With me after heartworm treatment:


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

CptJack said:


> A thread on the General forum made me want one.
> Kylie Then:
> 
> 
> ...


Look at how much her face color (grasping for an intelligent sentence here) changed! Is that a common thing in some dog breeds? Labs are born all one color, but like shelties or chis, is it common for them to change that much?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Rescued said:


> Look at how much her face color (grasping for an intelligent sentence here) changed! Is that a common thing in some dog breeds? Labs are born all one color, but like shelties or chis, is it common for them to change that much?


The black turning brown? I think it's called something like 'hound tri' in paps. I know it happens a lot in beagles and hounds (obviously). Can definitely happen in Corgi's. I have NO IDEA about chis and shelties.

Oh and GSD's do a lot of color changing (though that's not a factor here, obviously).


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh you know, I think Elsa deserves a before and after.
> 
> At the shelter:
> 
> ...


You're the _best_.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kira as a puppy









Kira now


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

The munchkin:










































Lucy was sorta homely as a baby, but I think she grew into her looks:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn then ..... 5 months old on gotcha day.










Abbylynn now ..... 2 years old.












Benny then ... 4 weeks old ....











Benny now .... 2 years old.












Blu Boy and Leeo ... 10 weeks old.










Blu Boy now .....










Eddee on gotcha day .... 10 months old










Eddee now .... 19 months old.










Leah Lu ... 9 weeks old ....










Leah Lu now .... 5 months old.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Garp in his foster home:










From 3 months to 6 months to 1 year









Now:









But still some of this:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> Current 7 month nug (no baby pics of him yet, we have to wait a bit)


Nugget looks so thrilled, lol.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

beretw said:


> But still some of this:


That is absolutely too precious. Should be on a greeting card.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Some things just don't change. 


Baby Mia by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1344 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr











L13 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr





























Miarun by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> The black turning brown? I think it's called something like 'hound tri' in paps. I know it happens a lot in beagles and hounds (obviously). Can definitely happen in Corgi's. I have NO IDEA about chis and shelties.
> 
> Oh and GSD's do a lot of color changing (though that's not a factor here, obviously).


Yep, it's 'hound tri' in papillons. Usually known as creeping tan or saddled/blanket color (depending on how much of the tan 'creeps')

Shelties don't come in creeping tan. The color that they come in that looks similar is actually shaded sable. Chis can come in any color as far as I know, so I suppose creeping tan can happen. I've never seen it though. It happens in hounds, corgis, lots of terriers, GSDs, BCs, etc... lots of breeds. The color is not terribly common in papillons compared to other colors.

Mia is a hound tri too. You can see in her pictures how much the amount of black versus tan on her face has changed. The crazy part is the back of her head. Up until 1 1/2 years or so it was almost solid black! 


nw18 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Even looking back at Mia 2 years ago, she's got so much more tan on her face. Some dogs stop fading at a certain age but most continue throughout their life. Kylie is already a lot more tan than Mia was at that age. Mia's got a sibling that started out tri and now looks 100% sable.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

My dog, Luna, then...










And now


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You think you like him now? Behold:





























All growed up.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

This might just be the Ultimate Best Thread Ever!!!!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Squashies speckly little nose kills me


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I wish they kept their nose speckles forever.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Kylie is already a lot more tan than Mia was at that age. Mia's got a sibling that started out tri and now looks 100% sable.


I'm really curious to see what's going to happen with Kylie as she ages. Quite aside from the front end, this is going on in the back:










It was here in November: 









There's obviously more length, and the angle is different (top of her tail instead of bottom, making it pretty useless, but you can see the brown didn't go nearly as far toward the white tip.). As a puppy there was basically no brown on the bottom of her tail at all (but there was some on her butt). Her pants feathers are also brown, and that wasn't there when she was a puppy, either. Really interesting. 

I'll get better pictures eventually, but honestly it's surprisingly hard to get a decent picture of a dog butt - at least when you want one.

*ETA:* I know, I know, all of you are here for before and after butt pictures


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I wish they kept their nose speckles forever.


I admit, I shallowly wish he had kept his speckly nose.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I admit, I shallowly wish he had kept his speckly nose.


Oh I've been bitching for months about it. WHY? IT WAS SO CUTE:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Deja Vu as a pup



















Deja now


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> I'm really curious to see what's going to happen with Kylie as she ages. Quite aside from the front end, this is going on in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia's got so much white on her that you don't get to see the tan progressing on the body/tail like you would with Kylie. But Mia's got that one patch on her left side. Up until this last year (she turned 3 last year) it was black all the way through. Now the bottom portion of it is tan.

Good illustrations here: http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/tan.html


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Laurelin---

With a dog that cute, I wonder how you ever leave your house!!! I can't decide if the pup pics or the adult shots are more captivating! You have real talent with a camera and a most excellent subject!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

sassafras said:


>


That totally explains why I'm so in love with the white kind-of-bully-but-not-really pup in the shelter. He looks EXACTLY like Squash did at his age!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Baby Luke, about 12 weeks old.









Luke 9 months 









Luke this summer just over 2 years









Baby Zoey adoption picture at approximately 5 months old.









Zoey 8 months









Zoey now (16 months)


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Killian at 4-5 weeks when he lived with the lady who first got him. (He was sold out of a car at 4 weeks old, by some irresponsible people. She knew he was too young and wanted to make sure he went to a good home.)

























Killian the day I brought him home at 6 weeks:









At 7 weeks









8 weeks









Currently, 2 years 7 months










Perkins, at 8 weeks. Only baby picture I have of him. 









Currently, 1 year 7 months


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Also had to add this one. This is Luke at about 6 months old meeting my sisters dog Maggie (8 weeks here) for the first time.









And here's all 3 together Dec 2012 (Zoey 15 months, Luke almost 3, Maggie 2.5).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I love all the puppeh in this thread.


And every time I see her, I cannot believe how much like Maisy Zoey looks.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

kadylady said:


> Baby Luke, about 12 weeks old.


omgaaahhh he makes me miss bubba so much. they are the same dog!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Nugget looks so thrilled, lol.


We were going to organic chem 2. he was aboutttt as thrilled as I was. plus I spaced out leaving the house and he ended up with three collars on hahaha


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> We were going to organic chem 2. he was aboutttt as thrilled as I was. plus I spaced out leaving the house and he ended up with three collars on hahaha


Yeah I feel your pain on that on.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Rescued said:


> omgaaahhh he makes me miss bubba so much. they are the same dog!


They are! Long lost brothers!



sassafras said:


> And every time I see her, I cannot believe how much like Maisy Zoey looks.


I think the same thing everytime you post pictures of Maisy!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't know Maisy as a wee puppy, so I get to live vicariously through Zoey's baby pictures.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Biscuit through the ages! 

The night she came home, circa 6 months. That toy did not last long at all. 


biscpup by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Speaking of changing fur...this was 2 days later at our ridiculous AstroTurf dog park. Her fur was still all matted and check out that skinny little tail! And the complete lack of butt fur!


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Biscuit would not be caught dead peacefully sharing a Frisbee these days. You can see her tail starting to fill out a bit. This was at about 9-10 months:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

And now, a little over 2 years and just a smidge ball obsessed:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

And with crazy tail in effect:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

I adore this thread. So fun!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Around 12 weeks. 14.2 lb. Those tiles are 1x1 feet. Baby Soro:









Around 6-8 months. Girly teenage Soro:









Around 2 years. Heart throb adult Soro:

















Soro now. Literally, I saw this thread and got up to take photos:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I dearly wish I could have seen Pip as a wee puppy. I didn't get him until he was about 9 months old. Here's what he looked like then:










Here are a couple more I love...


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Corona 6 weeks old








Corona now 6 years








Guinness roughly 9 weeks old with his littermate, Guinness is the one laying down








Guinness now 4 years


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Callie at 6-8 weeks:








Callie at ~16 weeks:








Callie at ~6months:








Callie as an adult:








Bryna at 6 weeks:








Bryna at 4 months:








Bryna at 7-8 months:








Bryna at 13 months:









Both girls as of last month, Bryna is 2 and Callie is 5.









Suzi, the third dog, was adopted as an adult and never really changed.


----------



## Husky99 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bear at 6 weeks old when we went to pick him out:









Bear with some of his litter mates and the little boy that helped socialize him, also at 6 weeks:









Bear at 8 weeks when we were bringing him home with my brother:









Bear at 9-10 weeks and his first time at a lake:
















Bears first snow around 12-16 weeks, probably:









And a little older:









Bear a few months ago at around 3 years old:









Bear Yesterday at 4 years old:


----------



## Husky99 (Dec 16, 2011)

We didn't get Canyon as a puppy, but here is when we first got him:









A few months ago:









And yesterday:


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Deja Vu as a pup


Deja is one of my favorites, you don't post enough pictures of her haha.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

dagwall said:


> Deja is one of my favorites, you don't post enough pictures of her haha.


She is going with the crew to Greenville in Feb, so we'll probably get some photos then.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Frag at 12 weeks old, the night we brought him home... 









Just shy of 6 months









and at three years









Recon @ 6 weeks from the breeder









ten weeks









four months old









now, six months old














trainingjunkie said:


>


Can I HAZ?!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Bella 10-12 weeks









Somewhere around a year









23 months


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan on his first day home, somewhere between 7 and 8 weeks old.









First time at the lake, 8 weeks old.









Now, at 1.5 years old.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

trainingjunkie said:


> Laurelin---
> 
> With a dog that cute, I wonder how you ever leave your house!!! I can't decide if the pup pics or the adult shots are more captivating! You have real talent with a camera and a most excellent subject!


Aw thank you! She's such a good little dog and so funny. I've been having a lot of fun with her.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Love this! All the puppies!

Chloe at 6 weeks the day we got her









Muddy Chloe 10-12 weeks









The very first time her ears stood up! Such a proud moment! 5-6 months









First picture of the girls together. Chloe around 8 months and Sydney around 9-10 weeks









Sydney around 14 weeks. So vicious. 









Muddy Sydney 5-6 months









And now









Sorry there's so many once I started looking at puppy pictures I just couldn't stop!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I dearly wish I could have seen Pip as a wee puppy. I didn't get him until he was about 9 months old. Here's what he looked like then:


I love the fact that at 9 months, Pip had already mastered his serious face.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda's petfinder picture:










Now (well, last fall):


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

workerant said:


> Now (well, last fall):


AAHHH! She's a black and white version of my Chloe!! Beautiful


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

The only dog we have had from a puppy is Sasha.

Here is Sasha at about 16 weeks. She looks big here, but really only weighed about 15 lbs.










Here she is now. As an adult, she only topped out at 30 lbs. Both my vet and I thought she would be bigger.










And another picture because she is pretty!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

These are great. I just posted before and after pics of Buffy in her birthday thread the other day, but here are a few more.

At the foster, about 8 weeks old:









About 5 months old:









Almost a year old:









Just the other day, 3 years old:









She looks so serious in most of them, which is why I had to dig up the Santa pic too.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton just shy of 8 wks when we brought him home. He was difficult to photograph since he didn't stop moving. 









with mini tennisball









4ish months










Maybe 10 or 11 months


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> Hamilton just shy of 8 wks when we brought him home. He was difficult to photograph since he didn't stop moving.


He is so my favorite small, odd mutt in the world - next to Kylie.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

CptJack said:


> He is so my favorite small, odd mutt in the world - next to Kylie.


 thanks. Kylie is also ridiculously cute. It'd be fun if we lived near each other - I bet she and Ham would have a blast. He has a thing for small, furry dogs.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

When I first got him:









Now:


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Some things just don't change.


Mia <3 She's turned out to be such a beautiful dog! I can't believe how much she's changed!

It kills me to see all these pups growing up so fast. They need to go back to being puppies again.

Nubs:









Peanut








Today: 









16 Wks old








Just shy of 2yrs old:









Or:
16wks








1yr later








Oct 2012 (You can see how tall she is now)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Darkmoon said:


> Nubs:


I would say he looks a little more disgruntled!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Canyx said:


> I would say he looks a little more disgruntled!


If you saw all the things I dress him up in, you would be too!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Chester was full grown when I got him but I think it is neat to share his Petfinder photo with one from now.

Petfinder pic in Sept. 2009









Late fall 2012


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I would KILL to see Chester baby pics. Too bad they don't exist


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> I would KILL to see Chester baby pics. Too bad they don't exist


They do exist, I just have no way to get them  He was a humane society adoption as a pup before he was a humane society return-y. Really though, I bet money he looked a whole heck of a lot like a typical Rhodie puppy.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Independent George said:


> I love the fact that at 9 months, Pip had already mastered his serious face.


That dog was born with a serious face.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I would actually give one of my limbs to see pictures of Magpie as a puppy. I'd give both legs to have had her as a puppy on.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Misty my oldest...This is a recent picture, she is 8 years old. All of her pictures when she was younger are on my other computer She was 10 months old when I got her from the shelter










Tannor at 7 weeks








Tannor at 3 years old








Robyn at 12 weeks








Robyn at 11.5 months


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

You guys, I'm dying of the cuteness!! 


Denali
6 weeks (just visiting litter, didn't bring her home until 8 weeks)









8 weeks, first family photo









Now, she will be 3 in a couple weeks










Kaytu, 10 days after we adopted her, she was a year and 8 months old. Skiiiinny girl.









Now









Zebulon then, ~4 months old









and now, almost 5 years old









Everest then, 3-4 months old









now, almost 5 (pic from when he was ~3 I think? he looks the same and black cats are hard to photograph!)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Also foster dog Diesel the day we got him, he was almost 15 months old (May 2012)


















And now, he will be 2 next month. Check out his MUSCLES now! Those thighs and shoulders!! Scars have almost completely disappeared too


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Darkmoon said:


> Or:
> 16wks


Too cute. I love seeing pics of your dogs (especially Nubs).


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba about 4 to 5 weeks old, when I first saw him.

633438055865870000 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

About 2 1/2 years old

fallkiba by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

3 1/2 years old

tdhc1 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm dying of cute, looking through this thread. Aww, awww, aaaaaawww.

I gotta find a puppy pic of Gyps other than the one I always post.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Redyre Double Blessing. "Gracie"

5 days old.










3 years old.










UCH IABCA CH 3X BOSS Multi BOB Multi Group placing AOM GCH Redyre Extra Spicy "KK"

5 days old










2 years old


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy- 10 weeks









Happy- 12 years










Misty 4.5 weeks









Misty 10 years









Gem 10 weeks









Gem 1 year









Gypsy 4 months









Gyp 1 year









Baby 6 months









Baby 6 years


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Rusty 4 years









Rusty 10 years









Ladybug(RB) when I got her at 12 years, we didnt think she would live 1 more year.









2 weeks later, she didn't look like that first pic again till she was 15.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like to purchase Rusty, please. One Shambles for one Rusty.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> I'd like to purchase Rusty, please. One Shambles for one Rusty.


a trade? for Rusty? oh he isn't for trade.. he's free lol


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Kibasdad said:


> Kiba about 4 to 5 weeks old, when I first saw him.
> 
> 633438055865870000 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


The rolly-polly cuteness is too much!

Its interesting to see how some dogs look completely different as puppies than they do as adults... and some look nearly the same!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

here is a differnt before after...

Gem and Rusty before









Gem and Rusty After


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

How about this?


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I love those photos of Casper as a puppy that make Crystal look like a giant. They still crack me up. (They both look adorable, of course.)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

My little girl, Charlie when she was 8 weeks:


















With her mother


































And now:


----------



## forum33 (Dec 31, 2012)

@ 2 months 









@ 5 months


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

Taj
Then - around 9 weeks









Now - 2 in April









Stella
Then - November 2012









Now


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

MimiAzura: Quite the dramatic change! Thank you for rescuing! She reminds me of "Patrick", a pit bull that was found in a trash bin on st patricks day, I think he was even worse than that dog in the picture, nearly dead. The hospital who took him in brought him back to full health. It's amazing what a little food and love will do to an animal!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss:



























Mirada:


















Wesson:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mahler:



























Vixie:


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> MimiAzura: Quite the dramatic change! Thank you for rescuing! She reminds me of "Patrick", a pit bull that was found in a trash bin on st patricks day, I think he was even worse than that dog in the picture, nearly dead. The hospital who took him in brought him back to full health. It's amazing what a little food and love will do to an animal!


I know who you are talking about!
How gorgeous did he turn out <3
I can never believe people can let any animal end up like that 

Stella had a lot if people trying to get her into a home or rescue for a few weeks before I got her, but no one was close enough and the rescues were full :/
I had seen the posts about her, but the boyfriend said no
As pissed off as he was that I brought her home, I will never ever regret it. We were totally meant for each other lol


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

One of these days I'll have to scan some of Bear's baby pictures. Bear was a baby back when people still used those old fangled cameras with the film and the sending them to Wal Mart and such.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

GAWD. MY PUPPY FEVER IS SO GREAT. This thread is so not helping! Aaah. *mumblegrumble* Must wait. 'Til summer. 

@ Crantastic - I love those pictures of baby Casper with Crystal! Aww!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I forgot Baby Leeo!  Can't forget about him!










To this .....


----------



## Stephanie11590 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bailey then:



























Bailey now:









Bella then









Bella now


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> How about this?



Those "eyebrows" on your Klee Kai are awesome!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Reckon I'll add mine.


Before:










After:











Before:










After:


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

And another comparison of Torque for fun..

Before:










After:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE Cleo!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Torque and Cleo are both GOREOUS. <3 *swoon*

I love seeing you post for the signature pics, alone!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Holly as a puppy.

























Taken last summer.









Most recent photos. (taken this month!)


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

Dio at around 3 months old:


Dio as of summer 2012 on the same boat:


I don't have any before pics of kaity since we've only had her since the spring. I'm sure that she would have been the cutest puppy though.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I absolutely LOVE Cleo!





DJEtzel said:


> Torque and Cleo are both GOREOUS. <3 *swoon*
> 
> I love seeing you post for the signature pics, alone!


Thank you both very much! They're awesome dogs.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

George when he was 10 weeks old or so









And now, almost 3 years old


----------



## CocoPup (Feb 1, 2011)

Then 10 - 12 weeks:











Now 2.5 years


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

*Hotchi...*










not too muh bigger than a lighter...





































*and now....*


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

*Knuckles...*




































*and now...*


















winking at mommy...


----------



## reckerj (Apr 25, 2012)

This is when we rescued her....think we rescued her from a rescue! This was in Oct of 2009.









This was that following summer in August.


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

*Olivia...*
































































*and now....*


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

*Veda Simone is only 5 months so i only have a short time line for her..lol*


----------



## AbbyDog (May 30, 2011)

Here's Nori on Day 1 after rescue from high kill shelter- (5 mo. old with pneumonia)









and here is Limu, Day 1 from the same shelter- 









and here they both are after a year and half together-















They are wonderful, loving companions....and no, they are not related


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I am terrible about taking pics so don't have many of my babies but do have one of the day we pulled Guinevere from the A/C, Oct. 2009. Besides having cancer, being HW+, having a gazzilion fleas and ticks, most of her hair gone, weighing only 63lbs, she had been used as a puppy/money maker. More than likely from her very first heat by the looks of her body. 

Guinie then:









Guinevere will never be a beauty queen due to her first years being so hard on her body but she has a heart of gold and I love my big girl dearly. By the way, she is now up to just under 120lbs. 

Guinie w/Merlin, now (fall 2012):









and another of her with Yansa (gsd), Yeti (gd) and Fantasia partially hidden:









I have to add that Yansa died of old age June 2012 and Yeti died from cancer Nov. 2011 (not long after this pic was taken).
Guinevere lived to terrorize Yansa! She's standing behind him waiting for him to chase his kong so she can then chase him. lol


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

She looks so much better! Great job getting her back to good health! She is such a doll...


----------



## Platykey (Jun 18, 2010)

Cloud's Gotcha Day at 4 months














Around 6 months







Around 1-2 years














Now, at age 4 















I think he was born with full grown ears, and the rest of his body eventually caught up


----------



## Keyray (Jun 30, 2011)

Her shelter picture







1st day home at 10 months and 16 lbs







1 year old graduating puppy class







Now 2 years old and 23 lbs


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I almost forgot to add Benny ( the 4 week old pup I rescued 2 years ago)

Benny at 4 weeks old ... and now 2 years old ...


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Nova at just a few weeks old:









Nova grown:









Nikita when we found her - approximately 4 months old:









Nikita grown:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my, White Wolf, they are beautiful!! I love them.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Chance the day we brought him home from the pound: 



Chance now (after a bath  ) :


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Apollo then









Apollo now









Mia then









Mia now (looks the same only a little chubbier LOL)









JJ then









JJ now


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Sibe said:


> Oh my, White Wolf, they are beautiful!! I love them.



Thank you.


----------

